# Plans



## Zeek38 (Oct 9, 2008)

Anybody working on any plans for yourself and your family in case another terrorist attack comes along?


----------



## ro1sky (Oct 9, 2008)

*Emergency Preparedness Planning*

What an open question. I guess some people expect the Government to come to their aid right away and assist with all needs, But I believe that History has already shown (after Katrina & Ike) that basic needs will not be readily and speedily be met - and sometimes with dire consequences- disease, illness, starvation, lack of basics such as food, water, medicine --- and even death, robbery and home invasion.

There are many websites - including State and Federal - that have lists of all types including basic planning for family members that may get separated.

Some are just like for hurricane, storm and tornado planning. Some more elaborate.

A plan is key to survival. A plan established ahead of time, that is.

How far do you want to go with this? Communications, stockpiling, escape routes, involvement in Community Response?

I look forward to your ideas, suggestions or plans.


----------



## ldmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

It is key to remember that in addition to the mayhem a terrorist wants, the governmental reaction to most attacks will impact commerce the most. What this means is that the interstate trucking system will probably be shut down, and any other form of public transport. No food gets there, the deliveries to the government will be shut down to some extent too - so if your local water treatment plant doesn't have enough chemicals on hand for more than a day or two, you should have an alternative treatment system. Multiple ways of heating your home, multiple ways of feeding yourself and family and enough health related products to let you hunker down for a while.


----------



## groundhogsniper23 (Oct 10, 2008)

anybody know what the best foods you can stockpile that have the longest experiation dates besides mre's. my wife and i are starting to get stuff put up like water and canned goods. i want to know what else we can stock up on. we have those flashlights that don't take batteries and r gonna buy a crank style radio and i'm taking care of the security like guns, ammo, and non-leathel weapons. what else can i do. i guess thats y i'm on this forum, to get ideas and answers. thanks


----------



## SASD209 (Oct 14, 2008)

Zeek38 said:


> Anybody working on any plans for yourself and your family in case another terrorist attack comes along?


Yes, have been for 6 years now. I'm ready.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

groundhogsniper23 said:


> anybody know what the best foods you can stockpile that have the longest experiation dates besides mre's. my wife and i are starting to get stuff put up like water and canned goods. i want to know what else we can stock up on. we have those flashlights that don't take batteries and r gonna buy a crank style radio and i'm taking care of the security like guns, ammo, and non-leathel weapons. what else can i do. i guess thats y i'm on this forum, to get ideas and answers. thanks


We've actually compiled a self-sustaining list in the event of earth-changing events. It's not an end-all kit, but it's enough to get a family started.

THE LIST
1. Water (5 day supply at one gallon per day per person).

2. A good canteen and basins to catch rainwater. Also have a good supply of water purification tablets or bleach, or plan to boil your water. (one teaspoon of bleach per 5 gallons of water)

3. Food, per person, for one year: 
-Wheat - 300 lbs. 
-Rice - 100 lbs. 
-Beans, Peas, Lentils, 50 lbs. each 
-Honey or Sugar - 60 lbs. 
-Salt - 3 lbs. 
-Cayenne Pepper - 1 large can 
-Herbal Seasonings 
-Dried Milk - 80 lbs. 
-Peanut Butter - 50 lbs. 
-Dried Fruit 
-Canned food, or dried (ready to mix) food 
-Oatmeal - 50 lbs. 
-Alfalfa Seeds - 10 lbs. 
-Canned Sardines, tuna, salmon
-Military MRE makes a great meal
* If you have a baby, include formula and baby food. If you have
pets, you will want food for them ass well. Store food needs in waterproof containers, capable of also protecting against
insects and mice. Use Steel garbage cans or plastic 5 gallon buckets. The vacuum sealed method is also very good. If you are storing nuts or oatmeal, they smell and taste bad after a while, so they will need to be rotated. For all storing of food, the rule is: use up the old and replace with the new.

4. Manual grain grinder

5. Medicines - Assemble a standard first aid kit, with a comprehensive first aid book. Also include things for headache, upset stomach, congestion, colds, such as Pepto Bismol, aspirin, Tylenol, Excedrin, disinfectants, prescription medicines; and anything else you use regularly. Include vitamins, apple cider vinegar, honey, garlic, sage tea for colds, mint tea, golden seal, brandy (good as medicine), herbal tinctures, hops, catnip (which helps you sleep), herbs for cooking, including dried garlic and onions, cayenne pepper, cumin, basil, and coriander and salt. After you've been eating rice and beans for a few days, they'll need lots of help to make them taste good.

6. Toothbrushes, baking soda or salt to brush with, a good supply of dental floss (which can be used for other things as well) and another items you need for good tooth care. Deodorant, Q-tips, toilet paper, other hygienical goods.

7. Extra glasses, goggles, sunglasses, binoculars, telescope, etc.

8. For a camp kitchen you need: camp stove with good supply of fuel (in wooded areas, all you need are rocks and a flat tin or grill), pots and pans, plates and bowls (unbreakable)(you can use Army surplus camp kits) cooking utensils, knife, forks, spoon, spatula, biodegradable dish soap, towels, bucket to carry water, dish pan, aluminum foil, toothpicks.

9. A good tent, sleeping bag for each person, extra blankets, sleeping pads, and ground cloth - and another waterproof tarp to cover your camp gear.

10. Clothing- Have clothing for all weather. Include a good warm coat and sweaters, hat for rain or shine, rain gear, a good pair of hiking boots that will take years to wear out, warm winter underwear, wool socks, summer socks (don't wear socks with holes in them as they cause blisters) work gloves, hats, and whatever else you need for warmth and protection.

11. Hunting equipment. Hunting might be necessary for survival in some situations. Be prepared both with equipment and knowledge of how to use the equipment. First choice of a gun is a .22 caliber rifle. You can kill anything up to a deer with it. Purchase .22 hollow point bullets. If you are not a good marksman, then get a 30-30 or 30-06. A shotgun comes in handy for shooting things flying or running. The bow and arrow is still one of the best weapons.

12. Fishing equipment- Get basic equipment. Include assorted sized hooks, fish lines, sinkers, etc.

13. Wood stove- Get one with a secondary burn chamber. It uses less wood and creates less pollution. Get one with a flat top for cooking.

14. Net or netting.

15. Hand tool set (wrenches, ratchet and sockets, hammer, screwdrivers, allans, saws, pliers, cutters, scissors, bolts, screws, nuts, nails, etc.)

16. 550# test Para cord and rescue rope with carabineers.

17. Axe, hatchet, files.

18. Splitting maul

19. Flashlights with extra batteries and bulbs; long burning candles; propane, kerosene, or Coleman lantern with plenty of fuel, and extra wicks and mantles.

20. A good pocket knife and a sharpening stone.

21. Hammers, assorted nails, assorted screws, wrench set, pliers, wire cutters, screw drivers, pipe wrench, 200 feet of 1/4 inch nylon rope, duct tape.

22. Shovels, spades, hoes, and rakes with strong teeth

23. Charging system- wind, water, or solar- to pump water and provide electricity

24. Backpack- Waterproof.

25. Compass and/or GPS.

26. Up-to-date maps of the area you want to live in. This will show you land and water away from human habitation.

27. A 4 wheel drive vehicle with extra parts.

28. Tire chains for snow.

29. Radio. Have more than one. Electrical and battery operated.

30. Soap for laundry and bathing.

31. Natural insect repellent.

32. A mirror.

33. Extra toilet paper. Also keep old newspapers and telephone directories for emergencies. (Hint: if you need to use old newspaper, crinkle it up and straighten it out several times first- it's much softer!)

34. Female needs- (Use cloth pads you can wash)

35. Baby diapers- (Use cloth you can wash).

36. A basic sewing kit (needles and threads)

37. Safety pins

38. Swiss Army knife and/or Leatherman

39. Bobby pins (you can work wonder with these)

40. Pencils, pens and paper

41. Entertainment (musical instruments, games, cards, books, etc.)

42. Crazy glue

43. Patch kit

44. Cell phone

45. Cash and other items that might be used for bartering/trade.

46. Laptop computer and digital camera (who knows)

Read/Learn the Bible (especially Revelations). Come closer to God. First Aid/CPR (and the like) training. Learn farming (livestock and gardening). Self defense and practice with weaponry. Any other languages. Utilizing natural resources. Learn how to purify water. Stay up to date with all your medical/dental exams including vaccines and immunizations. Prepare yourself for worst case scenario, like living without a structured government or conveniences like emergency responders.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

Also, aside from MRE's, there are some options for "gormet" meals. It's not the best, but considering a situation were you'd be living off your plan, it'll be a nice change from time to time. Costco has instant meal kits and they're pretty nice. Here's what one looks like. It's only a seven-day kit, but they also have other sizes.

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Produc...=2&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Nty=1&topnav=&s=1


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

Zeek38 said:


> Anybody working on any plans for yourself and your family in case another terrorist attack comes along?


no....it's like carrying a knife in the woods to fend off a potential mountain lion attack.....it may happen...but the likelihood of it happening to you is so astronomically silly you prolly have a better chance of being eaten by a shark.....while living in Nebraska......


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

CHUM said:


> no....it's like carrying a knife in the woods to fend off a potential mountain lion attack.....it may happen...but the likelihood of it happening to you is so astronomically silly you prolly have a better chance of being eaten by a shark.....while living in Nebraska......


That's what I thought up to 10 September 2001.


----------



## justsayno (Oct 13, 2008)

The plan is to head to the hills and live off tha fat o' tha land


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

justsayno said:


> The plan is to head to the hills and live off tha fat o' tha land


Just like that? Come on... don't you have anything ready for anything?


----------



## groundhogsniper23 (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks denny good list i see i still need some stuff. this may sound stupid but it says u r in iraq but r u in the military od red cross or what.


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 14, 2008)

Justsayno, says he's just going to bug out and live off the fat of the land. Huh? Are you serious? You and another thousand, all with same ideas, will have mighty slim pickins. Common sense dictates "BE PREPARED", meaning to stock up on all available supplies. There will definitely be a long wait for anyone to come and bail you out. Win, lose,or draw, you'll be eating very little, while dueling many others who are out there shooting holes in the sky, with no forethoughts. Take it from someone who has volunteered for many disasters. Red Cross, Salvation Army, & others will be spread mighty thin.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

groundhogsniper23 said:


> thanks denny good list i see i still need some stuff. this may sound stupid but it says u r in iraq but r u in the military od red cross or what.


I'm a contractor for the Department of Defense. I oversee regulation compliance and emergency response.


----------



## guyfour (Oct 15, 2008)

If you have enough pellets and a pellet gun can't you just eat a lot of birds you can have a magnifying glass to start fires and boil water thats collected... no supplies necessary ;D

In reality I do have a stock of food built up, mostly rice


----------



## wildman800 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a 3" binder filled with "contingency plans". 

1) I have concluded that irt "terrorist attack", the best defense is the same as that prescribed for Nuclear Warfare, Don't live near targets.

2) Expect disruptions! Have the means at home to: eat, drink, entertain your family, cook, clean, poop, sleep, keep track of the tactical and strategic situation.

3) Home is where you have your supplies and equipment. It's best to hunker down at home.

4) Network with your neighbors. Those that are realistic will be wanting to cooperate with the neighborhood. If looting is a problem,,,cooperative efforts will provide for local defensive efforts. If water shortages are a problem, it will be solved by the neighbors helping each other to set up rainwater/purification collection capabilities. You and your neighbors have a common bond, to protect your homes and families.

5) If your position becomes untenable, you will best be served by getting together with those neighbors that have resources (food, land, How-To Books), talents (bush craft skills, carpentering, gardening, etc.), and equipment (vehicles, woodworking tools, etc), to make the Bug Out doable with a sustainable destination known and available.

6) Bugging Out is the last option that is normally going to be utilized.


----------



## stswusr (Oct 13, 2008)

While I really want to be prepared, our lives are complicated by medical needs which are vital. I keep a 90 day supply of medications for both my wife and I and have a portable oxygen concentrator that will charge on 110 or 12v. Beyond that, we gather what we can for emergencies, ie: camping supplies, food, water and stuff for our small zoo.
I have little doubt that we will be attacked again. Especially after the election, to test the new administration. I HOPE I am wrong. But, as Denny said, 911 opened my eyes wide. Not paranoid at all. Just realistic.


----------



## Denny (Oct 14, 2008)

stswusr said:


> While I really want to be prepared, our lives are complicated by medical needs which are vital. I keep a 90 day supply of medications for both my wife and I and have a portable oxygen concentrator that will charge on 110 or 12v. Beyond that, we gather what we can for emergencies, ie: camping supplies, food, water and stuff for our small zoo.
> I have little doubt that we will be attacked again. Especially after the election, to test the new administration. I HOPE I am wrong. But, as Denny said, 911 opened my eyes wide. Not paranoid at all. Just realistic.


Awareness and fear are two totally different things, but either MIGHT save you. 

I'm glad they're opened, though. I don't honestly know anyone who can say they had that level of awareness before then, execpt people who are PAID to.


----------



## JW Parker (Oct 18, 2008)

I believe that those who are going to ' BUG OUT ' and live off the fat of the land will be just fine until supper time. I have enough supplies to last several months. If I have to leave home for another area, I will have to leave a lot of things behind.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Plans include (but this list is not everything) ...

My woman and I are both wilderness First-Aid trained
I have my water life-saving certificates
I have my "fire starters" - propane, matches, flint, high-carbon-steel knife w/ magnesium strips
I have 3 BBQ's and enough propane for each one to last months
I have my Evolution E1 trailer ready at moments notice to "bug-out"
I have my fuel-tanks for gas that is refreshed regularly
I have solar-panels and generator to provide power for anything that requires it
I have entertainment systems (battery powered) for radio, CD, DVD, etc
I have enough "rotating" foods in the pantry to last close to a year (longer if I ration down) - both frozen and dried foods
All my vehicles are 4x4 w/ lockers, winches, big tires, bullet proof windscreen, bullet proof tires, and some other goodies that I will not share on an open forum
I have enough toilet paper, paper towels, blue-cloth to outfit an army for 6 months
I have enough tools to repair virtually any vehicle - and good friends with enough tools to help with the rest

Join a 4x4 club - become the "go-to" guy for anything that happens when out in the bush - and then - you can consider yourself almost prepared. My club "practices" bush living several times a year - and with the club's skills, we do pretty good.


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

*When all plans fail*

A Christian friend (Dr. Paul Williams) has written a book entitled WHEN ALL PLANS FAIL. He has appeared on 700 Club and Focus 4 (Cornerstone) discussing the book. His website for the book is: When All Plans Fail: Are you ready for disasters? Be ready for natural and man-made disasters.


----------

